
How Much Should Expectation Drive Science? - dnetesn
http://cosmos.nautil.us/short/161/how-much-should-expectation-drive-science
======
kordless
Expectations of the unknown are various shades of irrational. When the
irrationality becomes recursive and spreads is when we have a problem. That is
true of both too much rigor in science (limiting hypothesis of the far
unknown) and too much opposition to the truths revealed by scientific study
(denying climate change).

------
petegrif
This is a well understood phenomenon in the history of science. Nothing new
here.

